# pcmcia-cs and kernel 2.6.10-rc2 errors

## pnp

Hi,

I'm trying to install pcmcia-cs, but it seems there is some problems with the kernel header ata.h.

I'm using development-sources Kernel 2.6.10-rc2 (with reiser4 patch from ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/reiser4-for-2.6.10-rc1.patch.gz), udev and nptl. This is a fresh 2004.3 install.

#emerge pcmcia-cs

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-module-init-tools.diff.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-SMP-fix.diff.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-orinoco-monitor.diff.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pcmcia-cs-3.2.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1/work

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-orinoco-monitor.diff.gz ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-module-init-tools.diff.gz ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-SMP-fix.diff.gz ...                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

trusted

pnp

    -------- Linux PCMCIA Configuration Script --------

The default responses for each question are correct for most users.

Consult the PCMCIA-HOWTO for additional info about each option.

Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux]

The kernel source tree is version 2.6.10-rc2.

The current kernel build date is Sun Nov 21 03:09:18 2004.

Build 'trusting' versions of card utilities (y/n) [y]

Include 32-bit (CardBus) card support (y/n) [y]

Include PnP BIOS resource checking (y/n) [y]

Module install directory [/lib/modules/2.6.10-rc2]

Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is enabled.

    Symmetric multiprocessing support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel support is enabled.

    High memory support is disabled.

    PCI BIOS support is enabled.

    Power management (APM) support is disabled.

    SCSI support is enabled.

    IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

    Networking support is enabled.

     Radio network interface support is disabled.

     Token Ring device support is disabled.

     Fast switching is disabled.

     Frame Diverter is disabled.

    Module version checking is disabled.

    Kernel debugging support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel patch is enabled.

    /proc filesystem support is enabled.

    PAE support is disabled.

touch: cannot touch `include/config/modversions.h': No such file or directory

System V init script layout (y/n) [n]

The Forms library is not available.

The X11/Xaw libraries are not available.

Configuration successful.

** Your kernel is configured with PCMCIA driver support.  Therefore,

** 'make all' will compile the PCMCIA utilities but not the drivers.

** See README-2.4 if this is not what you intended!

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5/cardmgr'

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c cardmgr.c

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules yacc_config.c

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules lex_config.c

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   cardctl.c   -o cardctl

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifport.c   -o ifport

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifuser.c   -o ifuser

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   scsi_info.c   -o scsi_info

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ide_info.c   -o ide_info

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O -Wall -MD -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules `gtk-config --cflags` -c gpccard.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/hdreg.h:4,

                 from ide_info.c:45:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:197: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:197: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:198: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `flags_len'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:198: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:203: error: syntax error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:203: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:205: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ctl'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:205: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:207: error: syntax error before "hob_feature"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:207: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_feature'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:207: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:208: error: syntax error before "hob_nsect"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:208: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_nsect'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:208: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:209: error: syntax error before "hob_lbal"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:209: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_lbal'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:209: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:210: error: syntax error before "hob_lbam"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:210: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_lbam'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:210: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:211: error: syntax error before "hob_lbah"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:211: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_lbah'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:211: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:213: error: syntax error before "feature"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:213: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `feature'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:213: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:214: error: syntax error before "nsect"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:214: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nsect'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:214: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:215: error: syntax error before "lbal"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:215: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lbal'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:215: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:216: error: syntax error before "lbam"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:216: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lbam'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:216: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:217: error: syntax error before "lbah"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:217: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lbah'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:217: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:219: error: syntax error before "device"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:219: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `device'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:219: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:221: error: syntax error before "command"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:221: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `command'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:221: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:243: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:244: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: In function `atapi_cdb_len':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: `u16' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: for each function it appears in.)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: syntax error before "tmp"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:246: error: `tmp' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: In function `is_atapi_taskfile':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:255: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:256: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:257: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:260: error: syntax error before "status"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:261: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: In function `ata_ok':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:262: error: `status' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [ide_info] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5/cardmgr'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 120, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

tried also ~x86 pcmcia-cs

```

echo "sys-apps/pcmcia-cs ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

#emerge pcmcia-cs

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.7.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-module-init-tools.diff.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) monitor-0.13e.patch

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pcmcia-cs-3.2.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-r2/work

 * Applying monitor-0.13e.patch ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-module-init-tools.diff.gz ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-move-pnp-ids-to-usr-share-misc.patch ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying cardinfo-install-3.2.7.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

X

trusted

pnp

    -------- Linux PCMCIA Configuration Script --------

The default responses for each question are correct for most users.

Consult the PCMCIA-HOWTO for additional info about each option.

Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux]

The kernel source tree is version 2.6.10-rc2.

The current kernel build date is Sun Nov 21 03:09:18 2004.

Build 'trusting' versions of card utilities (y/n) [y]

Include 32-bit (CardBus) card support (y/n) [y]

Include PnP BIOS resource checking (y/n) [y]

Module install directory [/lib/modules/2.6.10-rc2]

Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is enabled.

    Symmetric multiprocessing support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel support is enabled.

    High memory support is disabled.

    PCI BIOS support is enabled.

    Power management (APM) support is disabled.

    SCSI support is enabled.

    IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

    Networking support is enabled.

     Radio network interface support is disabled.

     Token Ring device support is disabled.

     Fast switching is disabled.

     Frame Diverter is disabled.

    Module version checking is disabled.

    Kernel debugging support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel patch is enabled.

    /proc filesystem support is enabled.

    PAE support is disabled.

System V init script layout (y/n) [n]

The Forms library is not available.

The X11/Xaw libraries are not available.

Configuration successful.

** Your kernel is configured with PCMCIA driver support.  Therefore,

** 'make all' will compile the PCMCIA utilities but not the drivers.

** See README-2.4 if this is not what you intended!

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-r2/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.7/cardmgr'

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c cardmgr.c

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules yacc_config.c

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules lex_config.c

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   cardctl.c   -o cardctl

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifport.c   -o ifport

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifuser.c   -o ifuser

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   scsi_info.c   -o scsi_info

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ide_info.c   -o ide_info

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/hdreg.h:4,

                 from ide_info.c:45:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:197: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:197: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:198: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `flags_len'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:198: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:203: error: syntax error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:203: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:205: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ctl'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:205: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:207: error: syntax error before "hob_feature"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:207: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_feature'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:207: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:208: error: syntax error before "hob_nsect"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:208: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_nsect'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:208: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:209: error: syntax error before "hob_lbal"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:209: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_lbal'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:209: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:210: error: syntax error before "hob_lbam"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:210: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_lbam'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:210: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:211: error: syntax error before "hob_lbah"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:211: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `hob_lbah'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:211: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:213: error: syntax error before "feature"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:213: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `feature'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:213: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:214: error: syntax error before "nsect"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:214: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nsect'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:214: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:215: error: syntax error before "lbal"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:215: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lbal'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:215: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:216: error: syntax error before "lbam"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:216: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lbam'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:216: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:217: error: syntax error before "lbah"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:217: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lbah'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:217: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:219: error: syntax error before "device"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:219: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `device'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:219: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:221: error: syntax error before "command"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:221: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `command'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:221: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:243: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:244: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: In function `atapi_cdb_len':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: `u16' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: for each function it appears in.)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:245: error: syntax error before "tmp"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:246: error: `tmp' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: In function `is_atapi_taskfile':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:255: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:256: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:257: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:260: error: syntax error before "status"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:261: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h: In function `ata_ok':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ata.h:262: error: `status' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [ide_info] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-r2/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.7/cardmgr'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.7-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 115, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

with version 3.2.7 it doesn't complain about:

```

touch: cannot touch `include/config/modversions.h': No such file or directory

```

but it fails the same way 3.2.5 did.

Tried PCMCIA support compilled in the kernel and as modules.

The reiser4 patch although is for kernel 2.6.10-rc1 it applies cleanly against 2.6.10-rc2 and it compiles without any warning. Also, the patch doesn't change any of the files listed in the error output, so I assume that's not the problem.

Any ideas that might help me solve this problem ?

Thanks.

----------

## pnp

Today came out a new patch for reiser4 and kernel 2.6.9. So I emerged development-sources-2.6.9, applied the patch, and pcmcia-cs compiled without an error. I think its definitely a problem with the new ata.h from 2.6.10-rc2 and pcmcia-cs. For now Im happy with this, that is until 2.6.10 comes out and I try to emerge pcmcia-cs again  :Smile: 

----------

## Mazumoto

I have the same problem as pnp with a mm-sources 2.6.10-rc2-mm3. Well, if it's really a problem caused by the new kernel/old pcmcia-cs I hope it gets fixed soon ...Last edited by Mazumoto on Tue Dec 14, 2004 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Frippe

Also experiences the same problem with 2.6.10-rc1-mm5.

----------

## creol

I'm getting the same errors using 2.6.10-rc3

----------

## jean-michel

ditto with gentoo-sources-2.6.10-r1.  WTF!!!!  Reverting to 2.6.9 for now...

----------

## sammy2ooo

same problem herem with kernel-2.6.10-r4-gentoo

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1  +apm -build +nocardbus -pnp -trusted 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-module-init-tools.diff.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-SMP-fix.diff.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-orinoco-monitor.diff.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pcmcia-cs-3.2.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1/work

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-orinoco-monitor.diff.gz ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-module-init-tools.diff.gz ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-SMP-fix.diff.gz ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

apm

nocardbus

    -------- Linux PCMCIA Configuration Script --------

The default responses for each question are correct for most users.

Consult the PCMCIA-HOWTO for additional info about each option.

Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux]

The kernel source tree is version 2.6.10-gentoo-r4.

The current kernel build date is Tue Jan 11 00:06:04 2005.

Build 'trusting' versions of card utilities (y/n) [n]

Include 32-bit (CardBus) card support (y/n) [n]

Include PnP BIOS resource checking (y/n) [n]

Module install directory [/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r4]

Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is enabled.

    Symmetric multiprocessing support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel support is enabled.

    High memory support is disabled.    High memory support is disabled.

    PCI BIOS support is enabled.

    Power management (APM) support is enabled.

    SCSI support is enabled.

    IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

    Networking support is enabled.

     Radio network interface support is enabled.

     Token Ring device support is disabled.

     Fast switching is disabled.

     Frame Diverter is disabled.

    Module version checking is enabled.

    Kernel debugging support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel patch is enabled.

    /proc filesystem support is enabled.

    PAE support is disabled.

System V init script layout (y/n) [n]

The Forms library is not available.

Configuration successful.

** Your kernel is configured with PCMCIA driver support.  Therefore,

** 'make all' will compile the PCMCIA utilities but not the drivers.

** See README-2.4 if this is not what you intended!

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5/cardmgr'

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c cardmgr.c

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules yacc_config.c

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules lex_config.c

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   cardctl.c   -o cardctl

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifport.c   -o ifport

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifuser.c   -o ifuser

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   scsi_info.c   -o scsi_info

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ide_info.c   -o ide_info

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -MD -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/X11/include -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -c xcardinfo.c

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O -Wall -MD -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules `gtk-config --cflags` -c gpccard.c

cc -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   pcic_probe.c   -o pcic_probe

xcardinfo.c:97: error: `CS_EVENT_RESET_COMPLETE' undeclared here (not in a function)

xcardinfo.c:97: error: initializer element is not constant

xcardinfo.c:97: error: (near initialization for `event_tag[4].event')

xcardinfo.c:97: error: initializer element is not constant

xcardinfo.c:97: error: (near initialization for `event_tag[4]')

xcardinfo.c:98: error: initializer element is not constant

xcardinfo.c:98: error: (near initialization for `event_tag[5]')

xcardinfo.c:99: error: initializer element is not constant

xcardinfo.c:99: error: (near initialization for `event_tag[6]')

xcardinfo.c:100: error: initializer element is not constant

xcardinfo.c:100: error: (near initialization for `event_tag[7]')

xcardinfo.c:101: error: initializer element is not constant

xcardinfo.c:101: error: (near initialization for `event_tag[8]')

xcardinfo.c:102: error: initializer element is not constant

xcardinfo.c:102: error: (near initialization for `event_tag[9]')

make[1]: *** [xcardinfo.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5/cardmgr'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 120, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

is anyone aware of a patch???

----------

## sammy2ooo

downgraded to 2.6.9-r13 and everything works as it should....

----------

## mslinn

It's been eight months since the last posting.  I've just encountered the same problem.  Must I downgrade too?

----------

## kdag

i have worked with my pcmcia in kernel 2.6.10 but now, after a new kernel comp i just loose it..

here is explained the situation:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2003925#2003925

is this a bug?

----------

## sammy2ooo

althoug i moved to freebsd, i red somewhere that updating the xorg-x11 package should solve this problem...

hth

----------

## mslinn

I updated to x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4  from 6.7.0-r3 and that took care of the issue.  On to new and bigger problems!   :Smile: 

Mike

----------

## kdag

how come xorg breaks pcmcia-cs? anyone could explain why? or at least give an idea which xorg versions show this behaviour?

i have:

```

     Wed Jan 19 20:36:35 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902

```

and my pcmcia doesnt pacth correctly....

----------

## sammy2ooo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> how come xorg breaks pcmcia-cs?
> 
> ....
> ...

 

thats a good question, i had a look into the xorg 6.8.0 sources and couldn't find any file called xcardinfo.c. Maybee someoneelse found out why xorg breaks pcmcia-cs...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and my pcmcia doesnt pacth correctly....
> 
> 

 

could you please please please give us more details?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kdag

all is explained in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2003925#2003925

as posted here (above) on:

Posted: Fri Jan 21, 2005 3:48 pm

theres no sense on repeating all here if its just a click to the details:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2003925#2003925

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2003925#2003925

----------

## elgato

I also experienced the "xcardinfo.c" compiler error when emerging pcmcia-cs-3.2.7 over a linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (gentoo-dev-sources) kernel. After researching the error and potential solutions, I decided to downgrade my kernel to linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 (gentoo-dev-sources).  pcmcia-cs-3.2.7 emerges fine over this kernel, and therefore I am (relatively) happy.  :Razz: 

emerge pcmcia-cs produces no errors, but there is an interesting "QA Notice" regarding the file that failed to make over my previous linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (gentoo-dev-sources) kernel, xcardinfo.c:

QA Notice: /usr/X11R6/bin/xcardinfo is setXid, dynamically linked and using lazy bindi

ngs.

This combination is generally discouraged. Try: CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge pcmcia-cs

QA Notice: /sbin/cardctl is setXid, dynamically linked and using lazy bindings.

This combination is generally discouraged. Try: CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge pcmcia-cs

Does this mean anything to anyone?

In a more perfect world, I would have stayed with the latest development kernel, and just contributed to fixing the problem. I couldn't find adequate information about how to modify e-builds and kernel source to locally fix bugs such as this  :Embarassed: . Could someone point me in the right direction if I am to do this in the future?

Thanks!

----------

